# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  www.sse-games.com Scammer site and supporting scammers

## Watcher

*Ownedcore Name:mmobuyerx http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...mmobuyerx.html

Skype Name: selltosse, ssecrm000, sseteam

Explain what happened:*

*Heads up about www.sse-games.com my cousin was looking to buy 30k and contacted their live support. And they got in contact with one of their suppliers to give my cousin the 30k. When he was ingame the supplier traded him the gold and then asked back for it. With a smooth talk that he would get 20% more gold little did he know that's how scammers work. And when i contacted sse-games.com to look into this and find out who this supplier they have that goes around scamming people. I got a copy pasted chat every 10 minutes and had to wait for more then half hour and it got me nowhere. I tried adding the 3 skype accounts selltosse, ssecrm000, sseteam with no luck either.

www.sse-games.com does not mind to have scammers go scam around their customers and i am sure of it that they get a share of it too when they scammed a person. As this is not the first time this happened.

My advice is to stay far far away from that site and take your business elsewhere. Because when you want to buy anything from them then they are fast with helping you out. But when you want to have stuff solved you will get nowhere with them.

I here by report ownedcore account http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/memb...mmobuyerx.html for trying to get customers here on ownedcore so they can continue their scam activities.

When i contacted sse-games their live support they banned me first time without reason because i was not a person that wanted to buy anything. So their operator found it funny to just ip ban and move to next customer... Good thing you can easy change ip and contact them again... sigh what a retarded company...*

*Accounts that are used trade a lot of gold and probably scam on it too:*

www.sse-games.com *their gold resellers are using accounts that trade a lot of gold. They are not using like reputable gold sellers different accounts and clean accounts to have safe trades. The 30k that got traded already flagged one of my accounts for dealing with a gold trader. That should never happen for such a small trade in gold unless they just accept any supplier who comes to them. And when questioned about this they asked me how it would be possible for them to have clean accounts. For me that was already a sign of not knowing much of the gold trading business and not caring about the safety of your customers and just got blamed for it and got told it was the risk i took when i am dealing with them...

Dealing with sse-games will surely get you in trouble and high chance of receiving a ban like this email i received on one of the accounts that my cousin used with sse-games*

*This is to sse-games there is nothing wrong to accept your loss and admit that you were wrong. Pride will get you nowhere in running a company. Try next time to keep your customers happy. And be glad that it is a small ammount of gold that got scammed here. If my cousin got scammed for a big ammount be sure of it that i will do anything in my power to damage you for the ammount that you took of him. So screen your suppliers next time before you piss off the wrong one. I will not take further action then taking it to public shaming and having the account mmobuyerx account banned from the site for bringing ownedcore members in trouble when they want to sell or buy anything of you.*

*SSE-Games information about the person owning it if you are a pissed off customer too and want to get in touch with him so they can stop pretending that you as customer are not important.

Name: Owen Luo / Luo Can
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/daazzluo?fref=ts
Email: [email protected]
Street:Changsha Hunan 410000 PRChina
City:ZhengZhou
State/Province:Henan
PostalCode:410000
Country:China
Phone:+86.0731 4658522
Phone Ext:
Fax:+86.0731 5843158*

----------


## Watcher

*After making this thread and copy pasting it in their live support i got finally their attention and wanting to "solve it...."
Their way of solving it is asking for proof of the trade. My cousin did not screenshotted it so they are trying to use that as an excuse that he traded with the wrong person. I have been dealing with a lot of gold sellers and 

1. For the chance of having someone run around with similar name like the gold trade happens if the gold trader is using the same account the whole time to trade gold. So that already proofs that they don't care about your safety and are just after your money and don't care if you get banned.

2. The gold supplier is setting the scam up him self trying to fish see if anyone is going to fall for his scam.

There is no way that on some random server the same time same location the scammer knows where to pop unless he has ties tot he company or they are sse-games is stupid enough to keep on using same account that they got noticed by a scammer...

Like i said in the life support i am not buying it as long you are not solving it several threads willl show up. And don't bullshit me with taking it to the court...This retarded company made even an attempt to silence and threaten me.

Avoid sse-games.com and go spend your money elsewhere instead of having a chance of getting scammed when you buy something of them.*

----------


## hackerlol

They've pissed off the wrong person!

----------


## Watcher

*Sse-games keeps on blaming it that my cousin traded with the wrong person the money.*

Seller: Here is the 30k that you ordered

Cousin: Thank you

Seller: If you give back the 30k i will screenshot it for sse-games so i can offer you 20% discount

Cousin: Sure

*Boom gold gone. If my cousin traded with the wrong person how in the hell would the scammer know that the trade was 30k. Unless the supplier him self scammed him... The scammer is retarded enough to name the actual ammount... and sse-games is still trying to blame it on the customer... really gg*

----------


## HI5

mmobuyerx have been notified and given 24h to reply to this thread

----------


## Watcher

*And like i mentioned this is not their first time scamming people. Here a big list of complaints that involve scamming SSE-Games Reviews - Consumer Reviews of Sse-games.com | SiteJabber
This site is also owned by them g4mmo.com too. Stay away from g4mmo.com as that one is found scamming a lot of people too.

Skypes used by this scamming company:

ssecrm000 , ssegames , selltosse , sseteam

Emails used by this scamming company:

[email protected] , [email protected] , [email protected], [email protected] , [email protected] , [email protected]

sites involved with sse-games are:

g4mmo.com , ssegold.com , ssegames.com , dfogoldsale.com

ssegold.com review about them and investigated http://www.mmoops.com/ssegold-review-mmoops-com/
facebook.com of ssegold.com https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ssego...8867723?ref=hl

sse-games.com
https://www.facebook.com/ssegames?fref=ts their facebook page that you will read a lot of complaints too about them.

Copy paste:

☠ Scraping Website - Illegal, Stolen Trustmarks
☠ Country: China
☠ Commonly associated with: Cyberpiracy, Trademark Infringement, Counterfeit Goods, Fake Merchandise, Illegal Operations.
☛ Site Using Fake or Fraudulent Trust Marks and Seals are key indicators of a Scam Site.
☛ Why trust a site that needs to Steal Trust Seals??? Where is the Trust coming from???
☛ Use these sites with caution, do not become their next victim.
☛ Fully read the "Warnings" and "Membership Terms and Conditions"

✍ Note: Major Security/Trust Seals/Icons commonly used by: BBB .org, McAfee, Thawte, TRUSTe, Trustwave, UpFront, VeriSign/Norton, and others should all have URL's linked to those Icon's. When clicked the URL should "Open" the "relevant sites Certificate or verification page"!!! If they don't, they are FAKE!!!

✍ Sites that do not subscribe to the Norton VeriSign, McAfee Secure, or other Trust/Secure services try to fool consumers/visitors by placing a stolen copy of the trustmark/seal on their website in order to give the appearance of "Trust" and "Security". This practice is called "Scraping."

(•ิ_•ิ) Why would you trust a site that needs to knowingly Steal Trust Seals? Which of course sounds nothing like how a legitimate and reputable company would do business!

(•ิ_•ิ) Always remember the basic rules about Scammers/Spammers:
❶ Scammers/Spammers always lie.
❷ If a Scammers/spammer says they aren't lying, see rule 1.

Illegal VeriSign Certificates - Fake/Forged (site uses a JPG):
☠ http://www.sse-games.com/images/sprite_index.png
https://trustsealinfo.verisign.com/s...=sse-games.com
https://safeweb.norton.com/report/sh...=sse-games.com
Community reviews of sse-games.com | Norton Safe Web

Illegal TRUSTe Privacy Badge - Fake/Forged (site uses a JPG):
☠ http://www.sse-games.com/images/sprite_index.png
http://clicktoverify.truste.com/pvr....com&sealid=101
http://www.truste.com/consumer-priva...ted-directory/*

----------


## mmobuyerx

Well, I am so sorry for what your cousin have suffered. 
1. First of all,on the website, we have always warned our customers:"We will never ask for products back after the trade has been completed. Please just ignore those scammers!"
2. Secondly,we have all the screenshots for every trade, we also asked you for proof for the scammer who tricked you, isnt it fair? if it proves the truth, we will turn to the suppliers who delivered for us, and stop collecting from him. Or we might get into another trouble of "scamming" that suppliers will say, they did have traded, but we dont pay :Frown: 
3.Thirdly, we are buying now mostly from private players or resellers,who paid battle chest for trading usually, if the case turned out to be truth, most suppliers from this forums are scammers??

----------


## Watcher

*Like i mentioned above how would the scammer/supplier know which ammount to ask for when he asks for the gold back?
The excuse that he traded with the wrong person would not be valid then don't you think?

And if you already flag an account for 30k then you should face the consequences for running a dirty business and just taking money from anyone. You guys did not even bother to run an investigation on the supplier that caused this. You just pick up the money and move to the next person...

The sites you are promoting are forcing customers to write fake reviews to trustpilot to get discount while the trade did not even take place yet. You are using fake trustmarks to look secure and approved. Don't you think a legit company would stay far away for running a business like that?

I contacted you guys in private to have this issue solved. But you keep directing me to your terms and just because it states there does not mean that you can abuse it. I will not be negotiating anymore with you guys. You are bringing ownedcore members in trouble when dealing with you guys and deserved to get removed.



*

----------


## diablo3bank

Dude, short story let me tell you that shit happens sometimes! 

SSE are just intermediating a trade. So they contact a seller to provide gold to a buyer. In that case, everything can happen. They make payments after screenshots are provided.

So if you have a problem is not SSE fault. And they should always refund back if was a problem with buyer/seller. So check better this case.

----------


## Watcher

*So intermediating and taking in scammers to scam their customers should be fine? If your account gets flagged because they are accepting anyone and using accounts that will stop selling untill they get banned and get the list of customers that they served is all normal right?

Their whole business that is set up is shady 






Originally Posted by diablo3bank


Dude, short story let me tell you that shit happens sometimes!


Typical blaming it on the customer...
*

----------


## Watcher

*For getting the customer in trouble for using dirty accounts is the risk of the intermediater for getting the supplier to the customer. It's the risk of the business that they should be covered for and not taking the profit that is made and ignoring the issue that they caused. Without them the customer would have never gotten to that shady supplier they got them in contact with. And because of that they should get removed*

----------


## Defiles

To be honest with you, its your own fault. REALLY. Any Gold seller site shows do not give back the gold and it is even common knowledge, you couldve asked in the chat of SSE gamer if they want the gold back, but you didnt. You believed a random person that sells gold to them and delivers it to you. They take anyone they can to deliver their gold because thats how their site works.

You cant blame the site for your own stupidness of returning gold to a 3rd person that is not the website. 

The moment the gold was delivered, it was done. If you are stupidness enough to trade a person your own gold and then ask the site to take responsibility for your own actions, is just purely sad.

----------


## Takri

Well I will give you my truely honest opinion and experience with SSE.

I've sold over 2 million gold with SSE in the last 3 to 4 years I believe and also he provided many people for me to boost in both PVP and PVE, always got my payment on time, never been scammed by SSE, high value trader.


To be honest Watcher as a guy who by all means made 3400+ posts in here and yet not aware a gold seller will NEVER EVER ask for gold back, I find it ironicly stupid, I won't be surprised if in the first place you did not do it on purpose to get extra gold by using your power as high ranking member with a lot of friends, specially consider you didn't even asked via Skype before falling to such an obvious scam move.


More further, SSE even WROTE BOLDY that they will NEVER ask for the product back, you had to read the terms you agree on, the MOMENT you got your gold, its no longer SSE concern.


Even more deeper, you DID get your product, why would you get "free extra 20%" if you already got your product in time?


Not to mention, do you honestly think that such an old and EXPERIENCED gold seller would talk to you about this kind of crap through IN-GAME chat and not Skype? 

SSE/MMOBUYER is HIGH VALUE TRADER, believe me, if I didn't truely believe that, I wouldn't bother type such a text wall about it.


And to finalize it, use your common sense, why would a gold seller which most likely made thousends through this website and is selling about 2 million gold or so per week will scam you for 30k gold?

Also keep in mind that with Gold Buying, FROM ANY SELLER you always take the 1% chance of getting caught, to prove it, check how many people run wth super rare drop mounts in game, shit happens.


Sorry for saying that, deeply sorry but face it, your Cousin turned out to be stupid and falled down to NUMBER ONE RULE in gold buying, his own fault, he had to read and or ask an experience guy such as you.


And to be honest, aren't we all fall down at least once in our WoW life to one scam or another? in 10 years of playing, all of us got scammed like horny children at least once and there was no one to blame except our greedy/naive selves.

I am honest, did ownedcore with all its reputation , really fall into this? I expect Admins to be natural and give fair judgement here and not support Watcher just because he is their friend and is well known member, he knew what he is buying.

----------


## Defiles

> *Like i mentioned above how would the scammer/supplier know which ammount to ask for when he asks for the gold back?
> The excuse that he traded with the wrong person would not be valid then don't you think?
> 
> And if you already flag an account for 30k then you should face the consequences for running a dirty business and just taking money from anyone. You guys did not even bother to run an investigation on the supplier that caused this. You just pick up the money and move to the next person...
> 
> The sites you are promoting are forcing customers to write fake reviews to trustpilot to get discount while the trade did not even take place yet. You are using fake trustmarks to look secure and approved. Don't you think a legit company would stay far away for running a business like that?
> 
> I contacted you guys in private to have this issue solved. But you keep directing me to your terms and just because it states there does not mean that you can abuse it. I will not be negotiating anymore with you guys. You are bringing ownedcore members in trouble when dealing with you guys and deserved to get removed.
> 
> ...


When you accept an order at mmobuyer they contact the buyer first for the details and then tell you the supplier the details of the trade and how it should be done. Mail, F2F or AH. You screen that and either upload it or send it via skype to mmobuyer. Then they'll check the screenshots and finish the order. Now the deal is done for them.

What you do now with your own gold, is your own concern. It is neither SSE Games/MMOBUYERS. And if you even are stupid enough to return gold to a supplier / deliverer without even asking the website that sold you the gold, then really you deserve to have been scammed for 30k by a random person. 

You can blame Microsoft if you download a virus with the Internet Explorer by visiting porn sites. Nor can you blame the website for returning gold a 3rd person that does not have anything to do with the website except for having an order themselves. 

They really have no need to scam 30k gold off you, they sell most likely over 2-5m gold a day.

----------


## Watcher

> I am honest, did ownedcore with all its reputation , really fall into this? I expect Admins to be natural and give fair judgement here and not support Watcher just because he is their friend and is well known member, he knew what he is buying.


*This will get you nowhere. I appreciate your post in giving your opinion about it unlike the one above you that is trying to derail the thread and insult people in here. And -rep has been given by me for adding nothing to this thread and having trouble reading of what have been written above. If you got no time to read before posting then don't bother giving your opinion. And Takri i have been an ex moderator for the trade section. This has nothing to do trying to turn this to my side. The mods are neutral and i am giving my opinion and review dealing with ssegames. When you are taking just anybody in your company shit like this will happen. If it happens more then often they will get in trouble for it. So forget about the tons of trades that they done. Bringing your customers in trouble will get you nowhere. If they don't want to ban him because it was my cousin his own fault so be it no harm done and i also understand that. But the thread stays up and if more complaints come in then the moderators will be forced to take action if ssegames keeps on having scammers in their company

For a company offering free service bringing the 2 together should be the fault of the buyer for getting scammed by the company. If a company like above is making profit out of it then they should be more careful who they are accepting in. Because their suppliers are the face of the company. And if they **** so does the company for intermeditating the trade.
*

----------


## Defiles

> *But the thread stays up and if more complaints come in then the moderators will be forced to take action if ssegames keeps on having scammers in their company
> 
> For a company offering free service bringing the 2 together should be the fault of the buyer for getting scammed by the company. If a company like above is making profit out of it then they should be more careful who they are accepting in. Because their suppliers are the face of the company. And if they **** so does the company for intermeditating the trade.
> *


And there you are wrong. The suppliers dont work for the company, they are customers just like the buyer. The website merely interacts to bring them together and take their cut. And they did, you gotten your gold and the supplier delivered his gold. At that point it was done for the company because what happened after had nothing to do with the order anymore, yes it was probably the deliverer that scammed you, but it wasnt MMOBUYER. Because as you can check mmobuyer.com they ask for the amount of gold on the realms because they dont have supplier/deliverer in their own company ergo, they never loose any gold during bans.

And if you want to be childish and -reputation me for stating out the truth that its your own fault for not paying attention. So be it

----------


## Watcher

*I have been in the anti scam business for a while. And i have seen this kinda stuff set up by the company that is intermeditating in the trade. Can you proof it no? But using the excuse that they are not involved in it gives them free pass to do what they want. And i actually want to know who this supplier they got in contact with to trade with my cousin. Post some info about him as i am interested.*

----------


## Watcher

> And if you want to be childish and -reputation me for stating out the truth that its your own fault for not paying attention. So be it


*Next time when you feel the need to share your opinion don't be insulting anyone*

----------


## Watcher

*And it's funny to see once mmobuyerx gets forced to respond that we get different traders to back him up. What a coincidence... thread been up for 3 days with nobody responding... just like the fake trust pilot reviews they had people busy writing them...

Wonder who he is going to contact more if they can respond to the thread...
*

----------


## cherezos

Well let me tell you that... Ive been working with SSE for long time now. I have never got any kind of problems, especially somewhat scamming... Your cousin was fairly stupid enough to give the gold back... like WTF?  :Big Grin:  "give me 30k back and ill provide 20% discount" WHAT THE FROG?  :Big Grin: DD well ok... shes got scammed, but thats not hes problem, you see, they HAVE to search for new suppliers all the time, cuz some people just play the game and sell the gold they dont need right? what if those people stop playing? exactly! they dont provide any gold, so they have to search for new suppliers, and as far as i know, there are a sh*t huge lot of scammers, ofcourse there will be problems like this, but personally i think that your cousin did a big mistake and its all her fault... ECPECIALLY if you refuse to provide proof... what if youre a scammer aswell? yeah let SSE give money back all the orders that say they got scammed... this is stupid mate... you didnt proove that you got scammed basicly... no screenshot, no video, nothing... sorry... its unfortunate but... ohwell...

but the main part, sse is very kind and great, dont judge it just because you got scammed and you cant even proove it... ill say it one more time, many many people work with sse and can tell the same thing, THEY ARE GOOD so i wouldnt give a freak about this situation, its fairly stupid

AND WTH??? you said something about "they dont give a fk bout customers safety? WHAT? everything is written on website, you better read the thing you know... sorry mate... btw nice detective playing here, but not worth it, youll never convince people not to buy from them just cuz your cousin doesnt pay attention... happens mate, srsly, know that feel, but if its your fault, just let it go...

----------


## Watcher

> Well let me tell you that... Ive been working with SSE for long time now. I have never got any kind of problems, especially somewhat scamming... Your cousin was fairly stupid enough to give the gold back... like WTF?  "give me 30k back and ill provide 20% discount" WHAT THE FROG? DD well ok... shes got scammed, but thats not hes problem, you see, they HAVE to search for new suppliers all the time, cuz some people just play the game and sell the gold they dont need right? what if those people stop playing? exactly! they dont provide any gold, so they have to search for new suppliers, and as far as i know, there are a sh*t huge lot of scammers, ofcourse there will be problems like this, but personally i think that your cousin did a big mistake and its all her fault... ECPECIALLY if you refuse to provide proof... what if youre a scammer aswell? yeah let SSE give money back all the orders that say they got scammed... this is stupid mate... you didnt proove that you got scammed basicly... no screenshot, no video, nothing... sorry... its unfortunate but... ohwell...
> 
> but the main part, sse is very kind and great, dont judge it just because you got scammed and you cant even proove it... ill say it one more time, many many people work with sse and can tell the same thing, THEY ARE GOOD so i wouldnt give a freak about this situation, its fairly stupid
> 
> AND WTH??? you said something about "they dont give a fk bout customers safety? WHAT? everything is written on website, you better read the thing you know... sorry mate... btw nice detective playing here, but not worth it, youll never convince people not to buy from them just cuz your cousin doesnt pay attention... happens mate, srsly, know that feel, but if its your fault, just let it go...


*Sigh... do you get copy paste by ssegames to post here because he is in trouble? I know it was my cousin his fault there is no need to point that. But dealing with you got my account flagged. And stop bothering with trying to back him up because you got contacted to do so. Because you guys did not even know this thread was up untill he contacted you guys. Like the fake reviews that show up on their site and the fake trust mark they use there. The whole company is actuallly fake so how does that look for you when you respond in this thread trying to back them up?*

----------


## Watcher

*You get discount or something if you write a positive comment here and send screenshot to them? Like ssegames been doing to Trust Pilot?*

----------


## cherezos

jesus babe, calm down  :Big Grin:  i told you, im working with them for long time, never got any problems, im sure if ill get in trouble with him, its not guna last long and will be solved quickly. i dont give a sh** about fake mate, all i know is that they work nice and always fair, and now youre making a problem for them just because... well you know why... im not gunna point anymore  :Smile:

----------


## Watcher

> jesus babe, calm down  i told you, im working with them for long time, never got any problems, im sure if ill get in trouble with him, its not guna last long and will be solved quickly. i dont give a sh** about fake mate, all i know is that they work nice and always fair, and now youre making a problem for them just because... well you know why... im not gunna point anymore


*So how do you know about this thread? He contacted you on skype to give you discount or something to back him up? If he is in the right then there would be nothing to be worried about right? He would not be needing your support to respond here. And from what all i seen that the company is involved in all is pretty fake so no idea if i should take your word on it.*

----------


## Takri

Well I have to admit, I have to agree about many things you said Watcher such as the promise of high quality gold providers but then again, in this shady market, anything can happen ...

For the case, I make my Gold "legit" from boosting in CMs and or Arena for the case, I get my gold from a lot of servers which I do not play, then I sell it the gold seller that offer the highest price, I've pretty sold to all the well known and respected gold sellers in this website include SSE.

In SSE case and gold providing however, its mostly trading in very specfic servers on damned, therefore always give me the highest value but not as often.

I've never been warned nor never been banned for it and always been doing the trading through my actual main Account, how is that possible? I have backup through my CMs for the case, therefore that's "legal Gold".
Now for the actual problems:

*The First problem start when XX "Gold Provider" sell to XX Gold Seller, even legitlly made gold and then suddenly one decide to scam and actually scam the XX Gold Seller an buyer, no one got control over it.
For the record, the SAFEST WAY IS if the Gold provider will give the Gold directly than go through IP switching on new account to the actual buyer, for all 3 parties, buyer, seller and provider.

*The Second problem is the "go prove" who ****ed up, lets say XX Buyer or XX Provider brag to their friends, even through Skype call that he bought/sold Gold then one of the friends get jellyfish and decide to report.
Then again, beyond the Seller control.

*The Third problem is related to the above problem is if the actual buyer name is revealed to a third party, he might try to do third party scam with an alt which look a lot like what happen to above said cousin.

*The Fourth problem is a guy who scammed someone/account (which is VERY unlikely right now consider the new super strong account protections provided by Blizzard in the last 3 years) and then try to get rid of it by selling it.

*The Fifth and most dangerous one is a provider who sell the Gold and then report he's got scammed, iroincly, it can be a provider that been trading for even 10 times and just like that 1 day decide to make "the hit" after he gained the trust of the Seller.

*The Sixth and last is the unluckly "chance" of Blizzard randomlly caughting the trade though unlikely to have happen consider the facts said by the OP.

Pretty much all the above is avoidable except the Fifth and Sixth.

What to make of it? personally if I where to be a Gold Seller which I am not, I would let the new guys fill small orders such as "30k" while only using trusted 
ones for very big ones, at the end its everyone intrest to be discreet about it ...

I agree that iyour cousin is innocent if he would not trade the gold back and then get warning, specially not talking about it in game chat, realized if he is been talking to GM just before it or had a GM ticket open, even without being aware of it, the GM can see all your chats/actions before and a bit after he is actually talking to you and then the chat came up.

Above SSE is right.

However, I also agree about that Watcher is right for the fact its not his Cousin fault he ordered low and or that the test provider been used in his order.

Therefore both sides are wrong and made dramatic mistakes.


I think you should get to agreement and get it over it, and Watcher even if you want to leave a post of feedback about SSE, you should really change the title of it ... "xx is scamming website" is enough for people to not buy without even reading the posts and specially the replies ...


Nevertheless the outcome, my parrot think we all should be friends and make peace! 

Just look at him! :Smile: 
https://i.imgur.com/izZqv0K.jpg

----------


## Defiles

Your account got flagged? To be honest with the kind of pms you got from the deliverer i can tell why, sadly its the fault of the scammer :-/

When i supplied/delivered i only told them to meet me at OG Bank, never why or what for. Because Blizzard will check the chat logs. Plus i never used any character below 90. Worked pretty well. 

Sorry to hear that you've got flagged though.


But yeah, what i would suggest is that you shouldn't blame MMOBuyer but rather the supplier as he's the reason your cousin was scammed. MMOBUYER should provide the email or skype of the person and maybe that person got his own account here in the forum to be blocked

----------


## diablo3bank

> *This will get you nowhere. I appreciate your post in giving your opinion about it unlike the one above you that is trying to derail the thread and insult people in here. And -rep has been given by me for adding nothing to this thread and having trouble reading of what have been written above. If you got no time to read before posting then don't bother giving your opinion. And Takri i have been an ex moderator for the trade section. This has nothing to do trying to turn this to my side. The mods are neutral and i am giving my opinion and review dealing with ssegames. When you are taking just anybody in your company shit like this will happen. If it happens more then often they will get in trouble for it. So forget about the tons of trades that they done. Bringing your customers in trouble will get you nowhere. If they don't want to ban him because it was my cousin his own fault so be it no harm done and i also understand that. But the thread stays up and if more complaints come in then the moderators will be forced to take action if ssegames keeps on having scammers in their company
> 
> For a company offering free service bringing the 2 together should be the fault of the buyer for getting scammed by the company. If a company like above is making profit out of it then they should be more careful who they are accepting in. Because their suppliers are the face of the company. And if they **** so does the company for intermeditating the trade.
> *


How about just stop the crap. It was your fault for not reading their TOS. I still can't believe we are discussing about 30k gold here. And you failed into an old known around scam... End of story. Pls stop saying anything bad against SSE unless you show proof.

----------


## Takri

> Your account got flagged? To be honest with the kind of pms you got from the deliverer i can tell why, sadly its the fault of the scammer :-/
> 
> When i supplied/delivered i only told them to meet me at OG Bank, never why or what for. Because Blizzard will check the chat logs. Plus i never used any character below 90. Worked pretty well. 
> 
> Sorry to hear that you've got flagged though.
> 
> Your method is not practical, it's a very dire situation and the only one who can never get hurt of is the scammer ... sadly.
> 
> 
> But yeah, what i would suggest is that you shouldn't blame MMOBuyer but rather the supplier as he's the reason your cousin was scammed. MMOBUYER should provide the email or skype of the person and maybe that person got his own account here in the forum to be blocked


This method is not practical, sadly enough, in this situation, the only one who do not get hurt is the scammer.

----------


## Eryx

The supplier is the seller and not the buyer's problem.
I want a reply from mmobuyerx confirming a full refund or delivery of 30k gold has been issued.

If mmobuyerx don't fix this within 48 hours, they will be held responsible for their suppliers actions.

----------


## Dartexx

Been working with them for a while, never had any issues. And yes, this scam method has been around for years, no idea why would anyone fall for it still and then blame the site. And yes, they gave me the link to this thread, i'd ask fellow traders to do the same for me in a similar situation ofc, not seeing anything wrong about it. But then again, its just 30k so its easier to let it go, at least i'd do this if this happened to me.

----------


## Watcher

> Been working with them for a while, never had any issues. And yes, this scam method has been around for years, no idea why would anyone fall for it still and then blame the site. And yes, they gave me the link to this thread, i'd ask fellow traders to do the same for me in a similar situation ofc, not seeing anything wrong about it. But then again, its just 30k so its easier to let it go, at least i'd do this if this happened to me.


*I thought so that he went that low to contact people to help him out... then i guess i should be asking my friends too to log to ownedcore and respond in the thread of how great i am... pretty pointless don't you think? This has nothing to do with the actual ammount that got scammed here it's matter of getting the account flagged and getting scammers in contact with buyers. And not taking the responsibility for it.

But you are sure he did not tried to pay or give discount if you respond here that's how the company works from what i seen. I will not look surprised. Every action they took led them to look more bad. At least next time when you come up again with a bright idea think about how it will look for the company

If you look through my previous posts what i have been doing to scammers i have sent people after them to where they live for lower ammounts then that 30k. For me it's not matter of the money because i have more then enough of it. But to teach them a lesson that they will not be getting away with it.*

----------


## IGG

I discovered the thread and it was fun to read. Correct me if I'm wrong, but mods ask proof for every scam thread.

It was your cousin that purchased the gold? He didn't make a screenshots? In case it was not you buying gold (trusted member), even if there's a 1% or 0.1% that your cousin is lying to you, how can you be absolutely sure without screenshots? Right now the only proof is your cousin's words. I think same standards should apply to every trader, like no double standards.

Maybe your cousin had to post from his own OC account? It could look absolutely the same like your cousin called you to help/back him up, while you complain that goldseller "went that low"...

I see 2x double standards here  :Smile: 

Sorry for my English...

----------


## Watcher

> I discovered the thread and it was fun to read. Correct me if I'm wrong, but mods ask proof for every scam thread.
> 
> It was your cousin that purchased the gold? He didn't make a screenshots? In case it was not you buying gold (trusted member), even if there's a 1% or 0.1% that your cousin is lying to you, how can you be absolutely sure without screenshots? Right now the only proof is your cousin's words. I think same standards should apply to every trader, like no double standards.
> 
> Maybe your cousin had to post from his own OC account? It could look absolutely the same like your cousin called you to help/back him up, while you complain that goldseller "went that low"...
> 
> I see 2x double standards here 
> 
> Sorry for my English...


*It's funny to see that you guys keep on asking for the proof but see on first page the proof of my account getting flagged by them. That happens only if the gold is stolen or if they are using same account over and over to trade and somewhere along the line it got flagged by blizzard. 2 things happened here when dealing with sse.

1. is getting scammed 
2. getting account flagged for small ammount of gold that already tells enough when dealing with them.

And about my cousin he got pissed that he got scammed by them that's why he did not bothered. Not the smartest move but i see no reason for him to make these things up as he is not the type of guys that need to worry about money. face 2 face trade for 30k should never get you flagged if the supplier knows what he is doing or he just did not care about the guys he traded and reported his own gold. So he got money from sse + the gold back incase my cousin did not fall for the trick.*

*So in the end even if he did not fall for the trick to give the gold back. He would lose it anyway because blizzard would have took it off him.
*

*And about sse i warned you to not let this escalate more. I don't care how many people you got backing you up. I hope you noticed now what a single person can do to a company when you piss them off and trying to steal money from them. I hope you enjoy the reviews and complaints that pop up left and right.*

----------


## IGG

From what I know, nowadays blizz look much more attentively at gold trades. This is pretty common letter IMO for ppl who buy gold. Again, I was told and read multiple times on forums, that blizz just informs buyer to scare him, they do not remove purchased gold. But on some rare cases they do remove gold, but again it must be pretty rare. Even if the gold is removed after, this doesn't mean anything. My friend sells a lot of gold farmed few months ago (multiple millions of one of EU realms) and he uses fresh BC acc to deliver gold. He gets banned a lot on these accounts. I don't know about blizz emails to scare his customers, but gold was removed only once, it was 20k (!!!!) purchase. My friend sold many many millions...

Probably, if the mule\seller is banned, all goldbuyers get these emails automatically... Blizz started selling gold on their own (time tokens) and now they fight goldsellers harder  :Smile: 

I do not defend sse at all, they could solve this easily in customer-friendly manner...

----------


## Eryx

I'm also suprised SSE/mmobuyerx shows no interest in solving this with their customer.

I find this to be bad customer service, and I advice people to be cautious when trading with this company.

Since the trade did not find place on OC no further actions will be taken towards SSE-games/mmobuyerx, but this thread will remain as a warning and reference.

Thread closed.

----------

